# New radio install in a 2003 Altima, now radio stations don't come in



## ewibolo (Oct 13, 2009)

I installed a new radio in my 2003 Nissan Altima. Now only 2 stations come in clear. The others are fuzzy, like if the signal from the antenna isn't strong enough. Do I also have to change the antenna as well? Why would I have to if it worked with the factory radio?


Edited to add: I need to connect the Power to the antenna. Which one do I connect?
"ATT", or "ANT power"
"


----------



## Samets (May 17, 2010)

It's the solid blue wire. Not he blue with white stripe.


----------

